# Scars - treatment & causes



## amy (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok well, in short, I hate Dream Matte Mousse foundation.  If I could sue Maybelline New York, I would in a heartbeat.  That stuff freaking RUINED my skin.  RUINED it.

I used to have clear skin with occasional breakouts.  I used that stuff and loved it for a while, but then I started breaking out more and more.  I blamed it on horomones and what not, but the breakouts just kept on coming.  I finally linked it to my foundation (I should have realized that light years ago) and stopped using it.  Since then, my skin has cleared up significantly, but there's a problem.

Some of the blemishes that the foundation caused are DEEP.  They started out as enormous zits, and they were deep below the surface of my skin.  (EXACTLY like cystic acne, only I just had it in three or four places on my chin and that was it)  There are scars left from where those zits were.  They're noticable enough that it looks like I'm still broken out in that area, even though I'm not.

What can I do?  Is there anything that can help remove scarring?  (Aside from seeing a doctor)


You ladies are incredibly smart, so I figured this would be the place to come.

TONS of tia!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 25, 2005)

First of all, ((((hugs)))) to you!!

You should try the new Cityface products. They actually really work!! Just give them about 4-6 weeks, and you should notice a difference.

The CITY Face Skin Refinisher is the exfoliator that you would use 2-3x per week.

Follow up by using the CITY Face Skin Remodeler daily either at night, or during the day under your moisturizer.


----------



## amy (Mar 25, 2005)

Eeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hugs are good!!

I'll definitely be looking into that!! Thank you


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree with PinkCosmo, but if you're still having problems after that I'd see a dermatologist. They would be able to make any suggestions and have access to meds that you can't buy over the counter.
**Sending lots of love your way**


----------



## haha_noodlez (Mar 31, 2005)

You could try mederma, its proven to "heal" scars. its pretty costly @ 14.00/2oz or sumpen like that but it's worth every penny. A dermatologist will probably give you some sort of topical antibotic that'll help w/the break outs. Other than that, sorry bout the break outs and good luck!

My younger sister used L'Oreal True Match and broke out in 2 days. My mom calls her "Mountain of Doom"....heeheehee. (sorry I thought I'd throw in some humor)


----------



## princess_jenilee (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, I use mederma too! That stuff works as long as u follow the directions!


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 11, 2005)

If you see a dermatologist about it then they should be able to give you a perscription... if they are like dark spots type scars or something than the dermo can give you a r/x for hydrocornone probably like 4% should do the trick and basically what that is is a bleaching cream that is safe for the face and it will bleach out the dark spot from the scar to your normal skin color. 
And i know that sounds scary but it isnt it wont hurt you and you wont look like micheal jackson ahah. 

i work at a medical day spa where we do chemical peels, botox, and restylan.. so i know a little bit about skin. im not an expert but im the next step down from the owner/person who does peels.. so i have learned some stuff.

OH and i noticed you guys talking about DDF . we sell that. well just the blemish foaming cleanser.. the others stuff isnt very good but our younger teenage pt's love it.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2005)

*reversing scars?*

i'm not getting my hopes up on this one haha cause i don't think it's possible. buut, is there maybe a cream or something that will do away with scars? maybe not completely, but at least a little?


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 16, 2005)

there are bandage-like products that you can put on scar tissue to flatten it and reduce redness.  the one that comes to mind is called Rejuveness.  there's also a product called Silipos that works on the same theory.

massage with castor oil also helps and is MUCH cheaper.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2005)

Those only work if the scar is pretty fresh. For someone like myself with a scar that has been there for many years. you pretty much have to go and get it removed with lasers, or acids they put on your face. and its pretty pricey.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a really big nasty scar from my C-section.  I have tried everything on it, and nope, it's not going away.  I figure if my son asks, I'll just tell him it's where my tummy smiled the day he was born.  Scars suck.  Another option depending on the scar location is a cover-up with a tattoo.  I have seen cover-ups done, and they always turn out surprisingly well.  Plus then you get something pretty instead of the ugly scar.  If I ever find something that works, I'll post about it.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 21, 2005)

For small scars..POLYSPORIN CREAM works really really well!!! I just leave on a dab of it overnight and the scars fade considerably by morning.


----------



## Julez (Aug 22, 2005)

Mederma is a miracle worker. You have to apply it a few times a day and you're gonna have to keep it up for awhile but if you don't get lazy (like me) then you'll see improvements fast.

Of course it won't immediately go away but it is pretty damn good.
Kind of expensive for a little tube :-/ but oh well.
Oh and the kids one works REALLY good too. haha.


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 23, 2005)

Vitamin E pure Wheat Germ oil is pretty fab at healing scars although they need to be fairly newish!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2005)

i used vitamin e on all the scars when they were new but for some reason my skin just doesn't react to it like normal skin does haha :\ i'm definately going to have to try polysporin cream and mederma though.

thanks for your help, everyone <333


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 11, 2005)

I read an advert that says if you get a scar from surgery etc. pure rose oil will do wonders to heal it and minimise scarring.

For facial scarring, like dried blemishes etc. moisturiser with vit C is the shiznit. Always wanted to say that. I can be a bit of a 'picker' though I get pimples rarely, and I've used Aesop primrose moisturising cream and it says on bottle it has a high vit C content and you would not believe how it's helped cell renewal. You can hardly tell I had scars in the first place. Have also been using Aesop's parsley seed toner, which also has buttloads of the magic C.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 12, 2005)

A lot depends on where the scar is.  If it's somewhere that you can easily cover then you can try something like Cica-Care which is a reusable silicone adhesive sheet that is placed over wounds.  It takes a few months but it can fade scars that are years old and is clinically proven.

Polysporin cream is an antibiotic preparation which may have uses for open wounds and those which are still healing but it almost certainly won't fade old scars.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 12, 2005)

Cica-Care would in fact be ideal for c-section scars


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 1, 2005)

*Help! how to lighten scars?*

Are there things out there to lighten scars that work? i have 2 huge scars on my ankle and When I wear capri pants/skirts I am VERY self conscious of them. I tried the mederma cream FOREVER and it did not do a thing for me. any recs? TIA!
Edited to add:
I would even be open to a makeup that will not smear and will cover my scars-  I just have some parties to go to and really dont want them to show.  Thanks again


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Have a look at my post on the thread reversing scars?  The product I suggest is clinically proven to reduce the appearance of scars, even old ones.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

For covering scars try Dermablend Leg and Body Cover Crème or one of their other products.  You might look at other camouflage products including things like Colortration and Cover FX

You might find the thread Tattoo coverup quite interesting too.


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the thread link and the info!  I guess I should have done a  search before posting


----------



## jess (Nov 1, 2005)

break a vitamin e capsule over it daily and massage it in - it should be less and less noticeable within a few weeks


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2005)

It really depends on how old those scars are as to weather or not you will be able to diminish the appearence of them.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_It really depends on how old those scars are as to weather or not you will be able to diminish the appearence of them._

 
Cica-Care and other silicone semi-occlusive dressings can reduce the appearance of scars that are many years old.  Topical treatments are usually less successful.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Another silicone based treatment which may be worth considering is Scarguard ScarCare which has also been clinically proven to reduce the appearance of scars which are decades old.


----------



## Isis (Nov 2, 2005)

On a case by case basis, maybe. "Clinically Proven" doesn't necessarily mean it will work for everyone. But it never hurts to try. I myself have one that's 13 years old and wont go away w/ any kind of treatment. It's a large one on my thigh so I never wear shorts or skirts above the knee anymore.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 2, 2005)

No treatment is ever effective in 100% of cases but silicone semi-occlusive dressings are highly effective for most people who have used them  You can see some of the abridged clinical trial data for Cica-Care here

Have you actually tried Cica-Care for several months continuously yourself or are you just assuming that it won't work for you because nothing else has?

Do you also have a realistic expectation of what is possible?  Treatments may do a lot to reduce the appearance of scars (often to the point where they aren't really noticeable to people who aren't looking for them) but they won't make them vanish completely.  The key word is "reduction".


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 2, 2005)

These are great tips. can the Cica-Care be prescribed by my Dr? 
cause I noticed it is expensive.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puffyamiyumifan* 
_These are great tips. can the Cica-Care be prescribed by my Dr? 
cause I noticed it is expensive._

 
That's something that you'll have to ask your doctor!  It may very well be possible though so it's worth trying for.


----------



## Isis (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Have you actually tried Cica-Care for several months continuously yourself or are you just assuming that it won't work for you because nothing else has?_

 
I wouldn't say it if I hadn't.
And yes reduction is the "key" word.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear that you haven't yet found anything that works well for you.  I hope that one day soon you will.


----------



## Isis (Nov 2, 2005)

Plastic Surgery! If I can afford is someday, or better yet work for one


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 2, 2005)

I talked to a Dr about fixing the scar and he said I would have to put a balloon in my ankle and slowly stretch the skin so there would be enough skin to make a good repair. I am sending a link if you are not squeamish you can look at my original injury.  This scar did not heal and all the skin under the scabs began to die. I do not have a current pic cause I just had yet another (3 total) surgery in the same spot.  the doctor was unable to improve the appearance of it this time around either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ak/ankle07.jpg


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 2, 2005)

Not squeamish at all - I went to medical school (but sadly ran out of money before I got anywhere near finishing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - it certainly looks more like the sort of scarring that would benefit from a non-mesh skin graft or balloon repair.

In the meantime, check out some of the camouflage products.

I hope the healing from your latest surgery goes well.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 24, 2005)

*Acne Scars*

Anybody know anything good to get rid of acne scars?! Thanks in advance.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 24, 2005)

Microdermabrasion is possibly your best bet of the scars are pitted.


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Dec 2, 2005)

Arbonne Thermal Fusion! I know I've recommended it before but it is because it WORKS! Use it 5 days in a row a week and it is incredible. It really diminshed my stretch marks and it helps with scars and cystic acne too.


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 6, 2005)

Aloe Vera gel on those scars everynight! Ive been doing it for a year now and its helped me soo so much


----------



## MACattack (Dec 8, 2005)

My roommate uses this specific lotion meant to clear acne scars. I can't think of the exact name, but it is a vitamin K lotion... it may even be named Vita-K.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Palmers skin lightening lotion


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 9, 2005)

try microdermabrasion...i have a lot of acne marks/scars and its been helping me clear up and i've been using at home kits.


----------



## luvme4me (Dec 10, 2005)

i need help with scars too I have tried almost everything I haven't been able to wear blush for a year now i am thinking about getting laser check out acne.org thiers a forum jsut for acne scars my name on thier is the same


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 10, 2005)

I didn't have terrible acne scars, like uneven texture or anything, but a fair amount of red and purple spots on my face. I went to a dermatologist and was first perscribed Retin-A cream, which was too harsh for my skin since it's also really sensitive and dry (go figure). I went back two months later and was perscribed "Clindamycin 2% in Cetaphil mixture" and it works soo well. I never ever break out any more, and because of that my skin has been able to heal the scars without being bothered by new acne.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I didn't have terrible acne scars, like uneven texture or anything, but a fair amount of red and purple spots on my face. I went to a dermatologist and was first perscribed Retin-A cream, which was too harsh for my skin since it's also really sensitive and dry (go figure). I went back two months later and was perscribed "Clindamycin 2% in Cetaphil mixture" and it works soo well. I never ever break out any more, and because of that my skin has been able to heal the scars without being bothered by new acne._

 

I've been thinking about going to see derm.  Around how much does it cost you?  I've always been afriad it'd be a bit too much and I guess thats my reason for not going.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 13, 2005)

you could try those at-home microdermabrasion sets, like the ones from l'oreal. i've used it and i really liked how it made my skin feel, like, refined. you will def. need to exfoliate regularly, if you don't already, since that will increase cell-turnover and remove dead skin cells that are probably prohibiting your skin from doing that now. also, it sounds dumb, but lots of water and following a cleanse-tone-moisturize routine twice a day also helps, since your skin is hydrated, performing at it's best, and healthy, also increasing activity under the surface...hmm, as for other OTC products, i know gycolic acid as any active ingredient is good for this also, but if you have sensitive skin, def. keep the concentration to a minimum, since you might breakout and that would def. not be what you're looking for...
hope i helped!


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 13, 2005)

i had six sessions of microdermabrasion/facials when i was younger (22?).  i had HORRIBLE acne scars- pits, discolorations, everything- on the hollows of my cheeks, temples and forehead.  

my mom's friend talked me into the sessions and to start using dermalogica as my cleanser.  my skin now (i'm 26) is clear and nearly perfectly smooth.  i also credit the dermalogica in cutting down the amount of pimples drastically- i've tried changing cleansers and PAID FOR IT so i know it's not "growing out of it".  The big bottle is more than 40 dollars, but all you need is a teensy amount to clean your face.


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_I've been thinking about going to see derm.  Around how much does it cost you?  I've always been afriad it'd be a bit too much and I guess thats my reason for not going._

 
 I'm not too sure how much it cost, I'm pretty sure it was covered by my health care, all I had to show was my card.


----------



## Isabel (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DoeEyedGirl* 
_Arbonne Thermal Fusion! I know I've recommended it before but it is because it WORKS! Use it 5 days in a row a week and it is incredible. It really diminshed my stretch marks and it helps with scars and cystic acne too._

 
where can you buy that?


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivalasvegas* 
_try microdermabrasion...i have a lot of acne marks/scars and its been helping me clear up and i've been using at home kits._

 
what kit do you use and where can i get it etc. etc. ???


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_you could try those at-home microdermabrasion sets, like the ones from l'oreal. i've used it and i really liked how it made my skin feel, like, refined. you will def. need to exfoliate regularly, if you don't already, since that will increase cell-turnover and remove dead skin cells that are probably prohibiting your skin from doing that now. also, it sounds dumb, but lots of water and following a cleanse-tone-moisturize routine twice a day also helps, since your skin is hydrated, performing at it's best, and healthy, also increasing activity under the surface...hmm, as for other OTC products, i know gycolic acid as any active ingredient is good for this also, but if you have sensitive skin, def. keep the concentration to a minimum, since you might breakout and that would def. not be what you're looking for...
hope i helped!_

 
Thanks! You did help!


----------



## Jolly (Dec 14, 2005)

I have several pitted scars and poke marks on my face from years of acne and have been using all kinds of products, with no improvement.  Recently , my cousin gave a jar of  the naturalis scar treatment cream for me to try it out  .After  slightly over a week  of using the cream , I  noticed  the  small  pitted scars has  become more shallow and less red . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It’s good to see that for once  that the cream works for me  but still I have to be more patience and follow the regime in applying the cream  .  I started seeing good results after using the scar treatment cream for  2 months and the half . I am into the 2 jars of the cream but the results I’m seeing are worth it. The poke marks especially on my  cheeks have improve d tremendously. Noticed the texture of my skin is softer looking and healthier as well  .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope it goes well for you too . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can read more here www.organiconline.com.sg


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Microdermabrasion is possibly your best bet of the scars are pitted._

 
Deffinitelly your best. And I would have it done professionally.
However you could also try a series of peels or glycolics.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 19, 2006)

bump for Tulip


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 19, 2006)

bump for Tulip


----------



## Ambi (Jan 19, 2006)

Zink paste helps some people [also zink tablets/foods with lots of zink in them].


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 25, 2006)

*Very Red/Deep Scars*

hey everyone
I just wondered if anyone has any tips, products or anything that can help with very bad scaring i have on both arms, both legs, the arms are the worst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im seriously considering having a skin graft but i dont know if its even possible to cover that much skin? is there anything i should try first, any help would be much appreciated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nikki


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 25, 2006)

I heard of a cream called Mederma.....i have bad scars on my hands because my cat scratches me like crazy. Some go away but some a really bad esp. in the winter when its cold outside and my skin is dry. I don't do much about it though but i do want to try that cream but im not sure if its available in canada. Have you been to a dermotologist? i'm sure they can recommend something or i think you can remove scars with laser. a skin graft is too extreme!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 25, 2006)

I have bad scars on my arms and legs and i've found that they fade over time if you look after the skin. Make sure you moisturise those areas and maybe try using something like bio oil or vitamin e oil to lessen the scars. They won't disappear completely but mine are hardly noticable.


----------



## velvet (Jan 25, 2006)

def. keep them mositurized.
taking vit. E suppliments might help (im not sure but i am guessing).  they certainly wouldnt hurt!
have you consulted a dermatologist about your concerns?  it really depends on the kind of scars you have
how long have you had them?  if they are recent then time will def. help


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replys, i havent been to a dermatologist i didnt even think about going to one, d'oh i do keep my arms and legs moisturized and that did help them to fade away but they are still very very obvious, the really bad ones i have are about 10 years old and still red, maybe i should go to the doctors first im just a bit embarassed about them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




( ps im in the uk )


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 26, 2006)

I think vitamin E oil is supposed to be most effective when the scars are still relatively new? I'm sure I read that in a thread here somewhere (probably the one stickied).


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I think vitamin E oil is supposed to be most effective when the scars are still relatively new? I'm sure I read that in a thread here somewhere (probably the one stickied)._

 
Thanks i didnt notice that sticky, very helpful thanks!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Scary Scars!*

So I loves my kitty Kiki, but I don't love the scars I get from her. I love to play with her, and she likes to play ROUGH! I usually don't mind, but her little scratches are catching up to me and are turning into tiny scars. I've never really noticed until today and its ugly! Not to mention the tiny scratches I have on my forearm, but the little scars as well. They're small about this "------" long each but there's a lot of them, and they're white now. Other than not letting her scratch me anymore, what creams/lotions should I use to fade the scars? Im using Neosporin on the existing scratches/scabs, but don't know what to do about the scars. Please help! I might have to make armbands/armwarmers part of my wardrobe lol!
Thanks


----------



## JJones (Jan 28, 2006)

-


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 30, 2006)

I know exactly the scratches you're referring to! Hope you don't mind, I'm closing this, because we have a stickied thread entirely devoted to this topic.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueglitter* 
_Thanks i didnt notice that sticky, very helpful thanks!! _

 
No probs! 

I thought I'll alert you to that one before merging this existing thread with that one, hope that doesn't confuse you lovelies.


----------



## madamehollywood (Mar 19, 2006)

strivectin takes away scars. i work @ ulta and it takes away any kind of skin discoloration and they have face cream. its not only for stretch marks..


----------



## MACreation (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DoeEyedGirl* 
_Arbonne Thermal Fusion! I know I've recommended it before but it is because it WORKS! Use it 5 days in a row a week and it is incredible. It really diminshed my stretch marks and it helps with scars and cystic acne too._

 
what do you use from the line, and where can it be bought? about how much does is cost? thanks soo much!!


----------



## vivsha (Mar 23, 2006)

i started using Diacneal by Avene. it got great reviews on MUA


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 24, 2006)

I am getting my first microdermabrasion session done next week.  I'll be sure to post my results.


----------



## suebabyhappymeal (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone else find that Mederma can ball up?
I started using it after being given sample tubes by the sales rep but after I apply it I find it easily balls and flakes up.

I recently had my appendix taken out, fortunately it was a laproscopic procedure, and two of the incisions have healed right over!  I was going to use Mederma on them, but they're barely even noticeable.  Only one is concerning me, it's the bellybutton incision and it's quite raised.

I have got old scars on my knees, I was hoping the Mederma would have some sort of difference to them but I keep forgetting to apply it!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 25, 2006)

I tend to get keloids when I scar. After my first c-section, I had a really ugly, nasty scar that turned into a giant keloid. After my second c-section, my OB recommended that I use silicone pads. I ended up buying the kind that Neosporin makes and the difference they have made is like night and day. My first scar looked like something out of a horro flick and now it is just a thin line scar. I also used them on the scars I got from a laproscopic surgery to remove my gallbladder and they proved effective again. 

I have acne scars, which aren't really scars, on my face and they are fading quickly with the use of EpiQuin micro from my dermatologist.


----------



## toxicblood (May 25, 2006)

I used to use the Dream Matte stuff all the time, and I def. started to hate it after a while and I know my skin was horrible because of it. I did stop using stuff on my face all together for a long time and now I only wear powder. I also have scars and I did use the Mederma stuff for a while and that did help, but I do have the scars. What's weird is that theyre not visible AT ALL on an normal day but as soon as my face burns up if its hot outside/inside they appear like magic...its so freaky


----------



## swimagal23 (May 31, 2006)

would trying a lil like leg hair bleach cream on dark/purpleish scares work in makeing them look more natural?


----------



## Pascal (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy* 
_Ok well, in short, I hate Dream Matte Mousse foundation.  If I could sue Maybelline New York, I would in a heartbeat.  That stuff freaking RUINED my skin.  RUINED it.

I used to have clear skin with occasional breakouts.  I used that stuff and loved it for a while, but then I started breaking out more and more.  I blamed it on horomones and what not, but the breakouts just kept on coming.  I finally linked it to my foundation (I should have realized that light years ago) and stopped using it.  Since then, my skin has cleared up significantly, but there's a problem.

Some of the blemishes that the foundation caused are DEEP.  They started out as enormous zits, and they were deep below the surface of my skin.  (EXACTLY like cystic acne, only I just had it in three or four places on my chin and that was it)  There are scars left from where those zits were.  They're noticable enough that it looks like I'm still broken out in that area, even though I'm not.

What can I do?  Is there anything that can help remove scarring?  (Aside from seeing a doctor)


You ladies are incredibly smart, so I figured this would be the place to come.

TONS of tia!!_

 
When I was in high school at the age of 17 I use to wear Cover Girl, I mean I wa young and how much am I going to spend on make up, well after only a few years of using that shit my skin was ruined, I was terrified, I looked like a crater face and I picked at my skin, instead of having glowing skin I had too much texture and bumpiness on my face, I stayed like that for years. I have tried everything under the sun from Proactive to Clinique, both brands dried out my skin causing me to produce even more oil and break out even more. Here's the only thing that can help you

1)Get a facial and make sure it includes a Microdermabrasion and manual extractions. That is the only way your skin will glow, as for me I go every two weeks and get all of that done, it pays off my skin is a lot smoother and radiant, it's still not flawless and perfect but I'm hoping to get there after more treatments.

2) Do not wear heavy make up on your face. I use to do this all the time and it was only to cover up all the damage on my face, the heavy make up only covers up what is underneath and looks really bad. Wearing less is better, it helps the skin breathe. 

3) Invest in really good face products. a Toner, Moisterizer and Cleanser. It is so important to also use sunscreen on your face, those scars will only get darker when you expose them to the sun.  Also use a treatment at night to help rid of scarring. I use Chanel's skin care, and DDF at night to rid of my scarring.  Try Clarins SPF 40 Sunscreen for the face. 

4)Make sure to wash off your make up at night before you go to bed, I know I come home so tired at times and say Oh well I'll do it tomorrow, well then I will break out bad the next week, so even if you don't cleanse it off at least wipe it off with a make up wipe, I use the MAC wipes they add a little moisture while takin off your make up. 


The problem with skin is that the problem lies way beneath the surface and you have to treat it as soon as you have scarring or even before you get to that point. Good Luck...


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 21, 2006)

I dont know if its been asked already, but shaving scars. i had an ingrown hair so the fool i am i used tweezers, now im left with a dark scar its a circle its only very small but it makes my legs look horrible, so i dont wear skirts/dresses/short jeans. i am using bio oil but im not seeing much of a difference. can anyone help me please?


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 21, 2006)

That is truly woeful about your scars, I hope you find something that works!

I have a scar right on the left side of my chest; I had a mole removed when I was like 12.  The doctor was all like "it will never show w/ anything you wear, you'll have no problem w/ it!".  If I wear anything that is slightly lowcut it totally shows though!!  It actually healed up pretty nicely, it's not like it's a very awful scar.  But you can definitely see it, it's so annoying


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 24, 2006)

I have had some major issues with cystic acne over the past two years and have been on the search for something to get rid of acne, acne spots and scars ever since. Off the top of my head, I've gone through a tube of mederma, couple of tubes of neutrogena's acne mark fading peel, couple of tubes of 4% prescription hydroquinone, couple of bottles of DDF's glycolic toner, Murad and ProActive products geared towards lightening spots, several glycolic peels at a salon and anything and everything else available at a drugstore or sephora that promises to lighten spots or get rid of scars. Couple of weeks ago, I noticed a scar treatment I hadn't tried yet at Target called acnefree. It came with a scar treatment and a moisturizer. The scar treatment contains 2% hydoquinone and oxygen peptide-a and the formula is a time released one so I figured it couldn't hurt to try. Well, some of my lighter spots are all but gone, the very dark ones are now very light and it's even getting rid of pock marks. I've been using it twice a day religiously and I am really excited about the results. Nothing has ever worked so fast and so well considering I've only been using it for about 2 weeks! What's working has to be the combination of the two ingredients since I've used dozens of different hdroquinone containing products to no avail. Either way, the product was around $15 and I would recommend it to anyone who's tried everything else like myself and is looking for something new. Hope this helps someone


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 24, 2006)

I totally recommend maderma, after having a skin disease as a child i was left with BAD scars that made me very self concious as a teen/adult. In addition i have also had shingles several times. Seriously i am one of those people that some how always manages to get sick. BUT  and here comes the light at the end of the tunnel..maderma has made everything so much better. the scars that i once  had and were very dark are now nearly unnoticable and shingles always leave slight discoloration but i just put some maderma and as soon as they are done healing no scar. so try maderma and reapply reapply reapply  during the day and hopefully you can get the scars to go bye bye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and also if you still have acne issues i would highly recommend topical Triaz ( it stings a little) but i have Very sensative skin and it always clears up everything within a few days and i mean some SERIOUS breakout face. EEEWWW..lol, well i hope that hepls and you can get back to being your lovely self  
ROXY!


----------



## Stina (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DCJPFan* 
_Couple of weeks ago, I noticed a scar treatment I hadn't tried yet at Target called acnefree. It came with a scar treatment and a moisturizer. The scar treatment contains 2% hydoquinone and oxygen peptide-a and the formula is a time released one so I figured it couldn't hurt to try._

 
This sounds interesting! Do you know if they carry this anywhere else? I'm in Canada and we don't have Target here =(  The only thing I could find is a three step system also called AcneFree mostly containing Benzoyl Peroxide.  Would you happen to have a picture maybe? TIA!


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stina* 
_This sounds interesting! Do you know if they carry this anywhere else? I'm in Canada and we don't have Target here =(  The only thing I could find is a three step system also called AcneFree mostly containing Benzoyl Peroxide.  Would you happen to have a picture maybe? TIA!_

 

Here's a link to the product from their own website:

http://www.acnefree.com/node/39

I have seen it pretty much everywhere around here, at target, walmart, walgreens, CVS, etc...

I also bought the three step system and have been using it as well and although I don't like jinxing myself this early in the game, I haven't had a single breakout since. I've also stopped using the scar treatment twice a day and now only use it once a day as all my dark spots are mostly gone. This is the result of about 2 weeks of using the product twice a day. However, I have been experiencing a lot of dryness/flaky skin so it is not an all in all perfect product, however, it's worth the results in my opinion. Let me know if I can help with anything else


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 20, 2006)

I did a series of microdermabrasion awhile back and it helped my skin alot but then I broke out around the same area but differ spots. Anyway so I ended up with a whole bunch of red dots, I remnbered I still had some _*glycerin acid peel*_ and I have been using it just in the area of my red dots and it has made a huge difference. I am amzed but I was wondering if anyone knows where they sell this kind of peel? Its prob illegal to sell this over the counter, since my facialst gave me special made one  thats not as strong as the one they use but its  little bit but its worth a shoot to ask.


----------



## Raspberrylover (Oct 14, 2006)

Finally, I found a resource for healing scars!  I've been looking for one.  I'm somewhat of a perfectionist, so just having scars drives me crazy, whther I'm looking at them or not.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't have a problem with darkness or redness, but my main concerns are the pretty deep pit-like indentions, or pockmarks in a few areas on my face.  I've had acne since 1st grade, but I don't remember when those zits came and went.  I definatley picked at my face.  These scars could be 15 or 16 years old!!!  I need something to lessen the appearance of the pock-marks.  

I'm using LUSH's Ocean Salt as my exfoliator daily, but I haven't noticed a big difference.  I know Philosophy makes a Microdermabrasion kit that contains Vitamin C, but I don't know how that would work against scarring.

Would Mederma work? Or is that only to battle darkness from new scars? There's a CVS right down the street from my house where I can pick that up.

An aesthtician friend of my said the best results would come from Laser Skin Resurfacing.  This is a process where the acne scarred skin is gently vaporized, with the use of a laser. Once the damaged skin is vaporized, the new - unscarred - skin underneath is visible and replaces the old skin.  

I wonder how expensive that is.  Please reccomend something!!


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I personally have no experience with acne scars, but I do have other ones and the only thing that has really worked for me is time. They do fade, but it takes a while. 
I have used some E-vitamin creams, but I can't say I've seen any difference.

This link might be helpful to you, it was to me, the difference between these types of scars and acne scars aren't that big:
http://forum.psyke.org/viewtopic.php?t=26838


----------



## duckieXcouture (Dec 30, 2006)

I actually find that Neosporin works really well. It's for cuts and things, but works well on acne scars as well. 

Simply apply a dot directly onto the scar after you wash and moisturize your face. I usually put it on before bed, or I keep reapplying it through out the day if I'm staying home. Don't wipe it off and don't apply it under makeup though; it will smudge the makeup.

I find it lightened my significantly noticable scars in a week! Good luck!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

I just got home from CVS Pharmacy, my like favorit-o store in the world, lol.  I wanted to let you know my finding:

I was checking out all of the different scar treatments, and the best one I came across (as far as price and ingredients go) was PreVentin-AT Advanced Scar Therapy Vanishing Intensive Serum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hew:  Contains anti-oxidants, Rosehip Oil, Wheat Protein and Onion Bulb Extract (onion extract was in all of the scar treatments I looked at!) As well as other clinically proven stuff.

I checked out Mederma and that stuff was $32 bucks for like 5 ingredients, crapola!  I paid $15 for PreVentin-AT, we'll see how it works!


----------



## adorkable (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I don't have a problem with darkness or redness, but my main concerns are the pretty deep pit-like indentions, or pockmarks in a few areas on my face.  I've had acne since 1st grade, but I don't remember when those zits came and went.  I definatley picked at my face.  These scars could be 15 or 16 years old!!!  I need something to lessen the appearance of the pock-marks.  

I'm using LUSH's Ocean Salt as my exfoliator daily, but I haven't noticed a big difference.  I know Philosophy makes a Microdermabrasion kit that contains Vitamin C, but I don't know how that would work against scarring.

Would Mederma work? Or is that only to battle darkness from new scars? There's a CVS right down the street from my house where I can pick that up.

An aesthtician friend of my said the best results would come from Laser Skin Resurfacing.  This is a process where the acne scarred skin is gently vaporized, with the use of a laser. Once the damaged skin is vaporized, the new - unscarred - skin underneath is visible and replaces the old skin.  

I wonder how expensive that is.  Please reccomend something!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 That's pretty much my problem too. I have a TON of the red spots, but I know those fade on their own over time. The pitted scars last forever, so even when my skin is clear, it still looks bumpy and gross. I've recently been going to the dermatologist for my acne and also been getting chemical peels once a month. The first peel was a 70% solution (I can't remember which acid they use); the second was a 90% solution, and my next one and all consecutive will be 99%. So far I have noticed my skin looks smoother. It's still pitted, but they don't seem as deep. I'm really hoping to see more of a result with the next one, but if I don't see a significant result after two or three of the 99% ones, I'll probably stop getting them done. They're $95 each, which is worth it to me if I see results, having tried everything else under the sun with no results, but I can't keep spending that kind of money every month if my skin will never be as smooth as I want it. I go in on Tuesday for my next one, and I may end up asking about the laser resurfacing.


----------



## hle (Jan 29, 2007)

Have you guys tried this?  I have a few acne scars on my face too. Luckily they are on the surface, no indents. 

http://skincarerx.com/acne-scarring.html?x=44.0.99http://skincarerx.com/acne-scarring.html?x=44.0.99

If you guys have tried this before, please let me know if it works.


----------



## alaylam (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't know if this has already been mentioned, but I recently started using evening primrose oil for acne. I don't get a lot of acne, but on the occasion that a blemish or two will pop up, they're pretty big and ugly. I take it orally and also spot-apply it to the affected area as it reduces inflammation and promotes new cell growth, thereby decreasing scarring, etc.

I recommend googling evening primrose oil, it actually has many many beneficial uses from PMS to arthritis and other skin conditions such as psoriasis, eczema, and so on.


----------



## Pretty (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 

 
_I did a series of microdermabrasion awhile back and it helped my skin alot but then I broke out around the same area but differ spots. Anyway so I ended up with a whole bunch of red dots, I remnbered I still had some *glycerin acid peel* and I have been using it just in the area of my red dots and it has made a huge difference. I am amzed but I was wondering if anyone knows where they sell this kind of peel? Its prob illegal to sell this over the counter, since my facialst gave me special made one  thats not as strong as the one they use but its  little bit but its worth a shoot to ask._

 

I just started using Natura Bisse's GlycoLine Glycolic Acid Peel. I'm not sure if that's the same


----------



## etude (Mar 16, 2007)

Try bio-oil.. its avaliable at walgreens, rite aid, duane read. www.bio-oil.com
Its used for scars, stretch marks, uneven skin tone, aging skin and dehydrated skin.

Im using it so far and it has made my skin very soft.


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

Actual scarring that has left deep recesses in the skin called "ice pick acne scars" normally caused by cystic pimples are permanent and there is no miracle cream out there in the market to treat these. Your only option is through surgical methods that will fill in those spots via injections to raise the skin level to match the rest of your healthy skin. Some women think the dark spots left from zits are considered scars. These naturally fade within a few weeks to a few months with or without treatment and are rarely ever permanent. Those expensive "miracle" acne scar treatments only speed up this fading process. They can never actually cure scars that have modified the texture of your complexion. Surgical resurfacing is the only way to go.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 12, 2007)

i found mederma at target the other day, but it was mederma for kids - is that the only mederma that they have?  i was just curious.  and ik it's good for scars, but what about _acne scars_?


----------



## valley (Apr 15, 2007)

I live in Canada - and this thread is so long I honestly havent read all of it to know where you live.  But I have several dark cystic acne scars on my cheeks and jaw line.  

If I have a flare up, I use clean and clear persagel benzoyl peroxide 5% till 'it stops growing' then I use polysporin and a bandaid to reduce redness and aid healing over night.  Every morning I use Neostrata 8% glycolic acid toner (from shopper's drug mart or london drugs) and I always use a good facial sunscreen.

My red marks have lightened considerably and I will continue to do the same routine.  I have oily/acne prone skin and I hope that helps some.  I have found the benzoyl peroxide products to actually make the scars worse so I use it sparingly and always follow up with polysporin.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 

 
_Plastic Surgery! If I can afford is someday, or better yet work for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
just to let u know plastic surgery will not get rid of ur scars.
they'll give u a different scar that will be more acceptable.

i had a scar revision on my chicken pox scar and the doctor said i'll never be able to get rid of them. but he can make it a new scar which will be less noticable. a year later its definately less noticable its not as deep as it was a year before. but its still there and i can still see it. so i'm going for laser resurfacing which i'll need 3-4 treatments of it. that's my plan for next summer. i'm hoping then it'll be really less noticable to me. because i will do anything to get rid of holes on my face!!!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 20, 2007)

i have quite raised scars from my breast implants
i had the openation 10 months ago
does anyone know if laser surgery on scars works?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 21, 2007)

I bought this stuff called Prefer On for Scars.  It does fade the marks.  I use it day and night.  It's very easy to use.  It's in a push up tube and you just rub it on the spot.  But as I said, you have to do this at least 2x/day.  It's working for me.


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been using Mederma too, but you really have to apply it 3-5 times a day to work. IOW, carry it in your purse and apply throughout the day.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been told that Decleor Prologene Gel is very effective at fading and reducing scars. Maybe you could give that a go?


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 22, 2007)

It is important for people with cystic acne never to squeeze or rupture their blemishes. Never,ever! Thats what causes pockmarks. Scars fade over time and can be covered,pockmarks slightly fill in by themselves,but they will always be there. A dermatologist can perform epidermabrasion,laser treatments, and fill in the holes with silicone like substances. Generally, it is hormonal acne that is cystic,and pressure on the skin makes it worse. Squeezing at blemishes cuases the fluid in the sac below the surface to release inflammation. Scarring after cystic acne is generally the patient's fault. Many people can not leave their hands off their faces,and many people become obsessive with "getting rid of it faster". Over use of harsh products can stimulate the body to make more oil. Acne can not be" scrubbed away" or "dried up". Use of certain products like Benzyl Peroxide,Topical Erythromycin (I needed to use these as a teenager with cystic acne)salcylic acid all work not only on the surface of the skin but also below it as well. Avoid clogging the face with oils and lotions. Vitamin E capsules will just clog the pores. These are also insoluable to the skin. Mederma and alpha hydroxy acids and skin bleaching agents can help fade the scars slightly,but not fill in pock marks. I hope this helps some. ......buy only non comedogenic products,snd do not lean your face in your hands or put pressure or squeeze/pick at your skin. The hands are an amazingly rich source of bacteria and viruses,mainly staph and strep.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 13, 2008)

i have 2 nasty scars on my shin, they are about 7-8 months old, and although they are not very big they are sort of brownish and i hate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have a wedding this summer and i'd like to show a bit of leg

do you think this silicone sheets would help? if i apply them every night till august you think they would help to lighten them at least a bit? has anyone tried them?


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has already mentioned a product called Bio-Oil but I had fantastic results using it and it wasn't at al expensive. Its takes a good few months of continous use but it was worth it for me. I had a few nasty scars and now you'd never know they had even been there.


----------



## _tiffany (Mar 16, 2008)

*SCARS FROM BLISTERS?*
I think I have scars from blisters on my toes.  They're round, darker circles on my skin where I once had blisters from my shoes.  Does anyone know of a way to fade them or help them become less visible?


----------



## lavina (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I don't know if anyone has already mentioned a product called Bio-Oil but I had fantastic results using it and it wasn't at al expensive. Its takes a good few months of continous use but it was worth it for me. I had a few nasty scars and now you'd never know they had even been there._

 
Yes I love Bio Oil!!!! I've been using it frequently for the past few weeks and my skin has almost done a 180.  It's helped a lot with my hyper pigmentation marks and even helped flatten some of my pimples.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been using Aveeno CLear complexion and its been really evening out my skin.. on youtube someone suggested nano something.. heard it can be quite harmful.. but aveeno works nice its worth the higher price.
The Vitamin E suggestion is good too.. 
When I go to Jamaicca with scars my face gets darker and just covers them up and I come back with clear skin its great!
So book a flight to the Islands!!  If only it were that easy!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been using Mederma for a few scars that I have, but I probably haven't used it continuously enough to see results yet. 

The stuff is soooo expensive here - it cost me *$56* for a regular-sized tube!!!


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

Glycolic peels. They are lunchtime peels, they dont have any down time and are better for younger skin as they are not as deep.

Get a course of 6 and believe me, your skin will look amazing. I had the same problem, I got alot of deep imbedded dirt in my skin and would break out as a result of not removing my make up properly and piling it on far too heavily when I was 16-18. 

I got a course of 6 and after about the 3rd treatment I thought it wasnt working because it caused alot of the deep imbedded stuff to come to the surface, but shortly after my 6th and final session, my skin looked brighter, cleaner and healthier.

It helps with scars, blackheads and hyperpigmentation and it is expensive (fortunately my mum does these so I got them for free) usually about £250 for a course but its money well spent.
I dont have to wear as much make-up and also, my make-up looks nicer on now.

Alot of the products you purchase across the counter, only contain small concentrates of the ingredients that help such as retinol so you might end up spending a small fortune trying to find one that works.

When it comes to your skin, your better off investing in something that you know will work, like the peels, that way you wont be dissappointed and you know you will have spent your money or something worth while.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 5, 2008)

I just saw a couple pictures of myself when I was 13. My skin was so perfect. I wanted to puke. It just kills me knowing that I did this to my own skin. I think everyone says this at least once in their life, and right now is my time: I SHOULD HAVE LISTENED TO MY MOTHER!!! She told me I didn't need foundation but of course I insisted. Stupid young child, I was. I didn't start having bad breakouts until I graduated high school. I'll be 25 in just a month, and it's taken me nearly 7 years to figure out what caused my bad skin: liquid foundation! I didn't have a clue what I was doing. It's like a vicious cycle, you know? I started wearing foundation to have a more even looking skin tone. Started breaking out. Wore more foundation and concealer. Broke out more. More makeup. More makeup. More makeup!! After all the different cleansers and acne regimens I've been on, my cure was as simple as switching to mineral makeup. I'll be kicking myself until I the day when I look in the mirror and all my red marks are gone. It will be a freakin GLORIOUS day if that ever happens. After reading this thread, I think I may be saving up a bit of cash to get my butt to the spa. I don't know if I'll go for microdermabrasion or a peel, but I want something that's going to help move this red mark process along! I have clear skin again, I just want these stinkin red marks to be gone!!!

Okay, sorry that was so long, had to get it off my chest. Shoulda listened to my mother.


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I just saw a couple pictures of myself when I was 13. My skin was so perfect. I wanted to puke. It just kills me knowing that I did this to my own skin. I think everyone says this at least once in their life, and right now is my time: I SHOULD HAVE LISTENED TO MY MOTHER!!! She told me I didn't need foundation but of course I insisted. Stupid young child, I was. I didn't start having bad breakouts until I graduated high school. I'll be 25 in just a month, and it's taken me nearly 7 years to figure out what caused my bad skin: liquid foundation! I didn't have a clue what I was doing. It's like a vicious cycle, you know? I started wearing foundation to have a more even looking skin tone. Started breaking out. Wore more foundation and concealer. Broke out more. More makeup. More makeup. More makeup!! After all the different cleansers and acne regimens I've been on, my cure was as simple as switching to mineral makeup. I'll be kicking myself until I the day when I look in the mirror and all my red marks are gone. It will be a freakin GLORIOUS day if that ever happens. After reading this thread, I think I may be saving up a bit of cash to get my butt to the spa. I don't know if I'll go for microdermabrasion or a peel, but I want something that's going to help move this red mark process along! I have clear skin again, I just want these stinkin red marks to be gone!!!

Okay, sorry that was so long, had to get it off my chest. Shoulda listened to my mother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am wondering how's your skin condition doing right now? Have you found any great products or a new regimen to clear your facial scars? It'd be great to get a response from you!


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormepretty* 

 
_I am wondering how's your skin condition doing right now? Have you found any great products or a new regimen to clear your facial scars? It'd be great to get a response from you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually...thanks to Specktra I went and bought the Neutrogena wave, and honestly I think it's helping with my red marks. Or I'm delusional, which is a huge possibility considering how many hours a day I've been working lately for the Christmas rush. But my mom's been commenting how much better it looks. And I even noticed the difference the other night, even after working a long 10 hour day and drinking tons of caffeine and sugar. My skin does look really good in the morning. But I've done a little research into some spas in my area, and I think I'm gonna look into a series of glycolic peels next month to speed the process along. 

I'm rambling because I've had 3 iced mochas from mcdonald's and they've eaten my brain.


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Mar 30, 2009)

I use to have dark, pigmented scars from picking at scabs on my legs. I used Mederma and they're pretty much gone now.


----------



## PrincessRm (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 

 
_I totally recommend maderma, after having a skin disease as a child i was left with BAD scars that made me very self concious as a teen/adult. In addition i have also had shingles several times. Seriously i am one of those people that some how always manages to get sick. BUT and here comes the light at the end of the tunnel..maderma has made everything so much better. the scars that i once had and were very dark are now nearly unnoticable and shingles always leave slight discoloration but i just put some maderma and as soon as they are done healing no scar. so try maderma and reapply reapply reapply during the day and hopefully you can get the scars to go bye bye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also if you still have acne issues i would highly recommend topical Triaz ( it stings a little) but i have Very sensative skin and it always clears up everything within a few days and i mean some SERIOUS breakout face. EEEWWW..lol, well i hope that hepls and you can get back to being your lovely self 
ROXY!_

 
Hi, I wondered if  your scars were raised or pitted? I was planning to buy Mederma and I have shallow pitted scars on my cheeks


----------



## JaneHorror (Jun 15, 2009)

I had scars all over my face due too acne, I used ambi which did work, I only used for spots. I really need something for my entire face, and I started using my mom bleaching cream. It worked like wow, I use to use it night and day, but it made my face all shiny, so I used it at night. My face cleared up sooo good, using that and Biore. When I broke out, and I use to get really dark scarring from pimples. Now I get really light scarring or no scarring at all. I just put a little bit of bleaching cream on my scar and it slowly goes away. Now I do have some potmarks that wont go away though


----------



## stenochic05 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JaneHorror* 

 
_I had scars all over my face due too acne, I used ambi which did work, I only used for spots. I really need something for my entire face, and I started using my mom bleaching cream. It worked like wow, I use to use it night and day, but it made my face all shiny, so I used it at night. My face cleared up sooo good, using that and Biore. When I broke out, and I use to get really dark scarring from pimples. Now I get really light scarring or no scarring at all. I just put a little bit of bleaching cream on my scar and it slowly goes away. Now I do have some potmarks that wont go away though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

which bleaching cream did you use?


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I think once your acne is cleared and just your scars are left. It's important to use AHA and Bliss makes a great product called Peeling Groove. Check that out.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

does anyone have any recc's for products that help reduce visability or get rid of stretch marks???? I gained weight and have stretch marks on my butt and their bright blue/purple. SO ugly. UGH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any advice??


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 23, 2009)

Whoops! Didn't see the stretch mark thread...sorry!


----------



## JaneHorror (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stenochic05* 

 
_which bleaching cream did you use?_

 

It was Dr. Fred Summit Skin Whiting Cream


----------



## obscuria (Jan 6, 2010)

Mederma is fantastic for scars. It works best on new scars but will also help with older scars. The product says it also helps with stretch marks but I can't vouch for that because I've never tried it for that. 

I had two microdermal piercings at the end of each eyebrow and when I removed them (both at separate times, about a year apart), they inevitably formed little scars. The oldest one I did not treat with Mederma and I could still see the scar. When I had the second one removed a year later my piercer recommended I try that to minimize scarring and it really did help with the scarring. It worked so well on the new scar that you can't even see it anymore. I began to use it on the old scar and it has helped that one too. 

The only drawback to Mederma is that they want you to apply it 3-4 times a day for a period 3-6 months depending on the scarring and being forgetful, I am lucky to apply it 3 times a day. But it still worked. Love this stuff.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 20, 2010)

to lighten my acne prone face, I use Ultraquin....it's 4% hydroquinone. ANd u don't need a prescription either. But its takes time for the cream to work. I've used alot of tubes and still using. It's taking me forever. But it does work, I've noticed it....too bad I can't use a pill or cream so I'll never have zits again...guess will have to wait for someone to come out with that. :O)


----------



## loriblu (May 6, 2010)

dermalogica vitamin c treatmans really helped to lighten my red and purple  spoted face of non active acne


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 6, 2010)

i was in a bad car accident, which messed up my face pretty badly. ive been using kelo-cote, and that stuff is a dream. its faded so much. 

over 65 stitches in my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Really getting a scar on your face is one of the worst places, im still dealing with the emotional part of it all. but im getting over it.


----------



## loriblu (May 9, 2010)

OMG! Its a really bad scar, but I am glad that kelo-cote is helping you, and I know it will disappear forever soon!


----------



## Flames.Fan (Jul 6, 2010)

*which products to use to get rid of this scar??*

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Junkie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: which products to use to get rid of this scar??*

Hard to tell, but is it like an indent? Sunken in?

I have the same problem with a bridge piercing that went awray and rejected. I was told not a whole lot could help after it was healed. You could try Mederma or ScarZone.  

If anything, collagen or restalyne or some sort of filler injections would be your best bet, but they're expensive and last less than a year.


----------



## Flames.Fan (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: which products to use to get rid of this scar??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Hard to tell, but is it like an indent? Sunken in?

I have the same problem with a bridge piercing that went awray and rejected. I was told not a whole lot could help after it was healed. You could try Mederma or ScarZone.  

If anything, collagen or restalyne or some sort of filler injections would be your best bet, but they're expensive and last less than a year._

 
i believe its sunken in? it sucks i think it was a pimple but then i picked at it at such a young age and now tis this uneven patch on my face


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: which products to use to get rid of this scar??*

peels will help.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: which products to use to get rid of this scar??*

ah well as anything with a rentol/renteoid in it. ie: help me or miracle worker by philosphy. both are targeted towards anti aging


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: which products to use to get rid of this scar??*

i bought a glycolic peel from neostrata and it worked wonders with scaring.  its called neostrata renewal peel


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: which products to use to get rid of this scar??*

You can't get rid of it without surgery, but you can alter the appearance with the ointments stated above.


----------



## Lola* (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: which products to use to get rid of this scar??*

massage it with something like rose oil - this does fade scars and if you press hard when massaging it will help smoothe it...i had a lumpy scar on my foot (carpet burn after falling down the stairs!) and this helped


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

Bio oil works wonders for this also try taking Vitamine e caps


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been using a combination of Vitamin E oil and AHAs (in the form of Neostrata's Ultra Smoothing Lotion) for the past two months and I've found that my pigmentation has faded a fair bit, although it is still visible. I'm not really sure if the results are attributable to one or both products, but I've definitely seen an improvement from this routine.


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aurora~** 

 
_in Australia we have something called Bio Oil.   It is amazing!  It cleared up some funny pigmentation on my forehead in a  few days, and some scars on my legs in a few weeks... and it's  relatively cheap.  Altho - I have no idea if you can purchase it outside  Oz ;?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aurora~** 

 
_Bio Oil - Select your Language

Bio Oil - Uses

Bio Oil - Global Availability

looks like it's available in a lot of places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
from diff thread..


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 8, 2010)

I had the same problem with Mac foundation..Broke out so badly that I didn't pin point it to the Mac foundation. And then one day I stopped wearing the foundation and slowly the breakouts were clearing up. But the damage was already done...my face went from clear skin to bumpy with acne scars. I tried alot of things and so far nothing has worked. When I get acne, it takes few days for it to go away and when it finally does, it leaves me with a black spot...a friend told me to try UltraQuin. It's a lightening cream. But at $20 a tube and continous use of months, it slowly started fading my acne black spots. But it was taking a VERY long time for the black spots to disappear. Somebody once suggested going to a doctor and getting a higer prescription of hydroquinone(the main ingredient to make the skin lighter)..although I'm hesitant to try it, I've resorted to trying some home made "indian' paste of sandalwood with rose water...once or twice weekly. I rememeber I used to use sandalwood paste in my younger days almost religiously. Don't know why I stopped but that works for me. Supposedly it helps with the acne marks and dark spots. I just started using it recently so it'll be a while till I see results. But that works, atleast for me.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 11, 2010)

For acne the only thing that worked for me was the Uriage skin care for combination oily skin. 
For acne scaring my dermatologist recommended me Kétrel. I had my chin and forehead with awful acne scars it was really bad because I have fair skin.. now I have nothing


----------

